# Something freaky



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I metmy  aunt from australia, who I haven't seen since my mum died more than 20 years ago.

She told me that when I was born I had 6 fingers on each hand and had an op to remove them.

This totally freaked me out.. not the extra fingers in itself, but the idea that my mum never told me. 

It made me appreciate all the more what a shock it would be for a donor conceived person to suddenly find out about it, later in life.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

DG   that must be tough. Hope yr doing ok. x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, it's not that bad in the scheme of things but I have been thinking about it a lot.

I am thinking of asking for my medical records.

It's so weird, wondering why my mum didn't tell me... she must have thought it would have upset me.. and it puts a different complexion on ym birth (very prem, in hospital for a long time)  I wonder if they were disappointed with me when I was born? I don't have many pics of myself as a baby,  I need to get one out and check out my hands!


----------

